# Camera Suggestions



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

I currently have a Nikon D5000 with an Af-s dx 18-55mm as well as macro and wide angle lenses.

I am a casual photographer who mainly photographs clothing as well as rock n roll dancing (low light and action combined).

My kit lense broke the other day and a replacement is proving hard to find (my camera isn't compatible with the Af-p models)...

Before I go ahead and find a new one I am thinking of just upgrading the body...

I am thinking of the D7100... but I need advice.. I am also considering swapping completely to Canon...

Any advice or suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goooner (Jan 10, 2017)

Well low light and action is a very demanding situation. I have a D7200 and I'm very happy with it. I'm sure the D7100 would be a great upgrade for you. It will handle low light better than your current camera, and will allow you to buy older glass as it has a focus motor, which your 5000 does not have. In that generation of bodies I think that Nikon had the better sensors, and you already have Nikon glass. 

So I guess a D7100 and a fast lens (17-50/2.8) would probably be a huge step up from what you currently have.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

goooner said:


> Well low light and action is a very demanding situation. I have a D7200 and I'm very happy with it. I'm sure the D7100 would be a great upgrade for you. It will handle low light better than your current camera, and will allow you to buy older glass as it has a focus motor, which your 5000 does not have. In that generation of bodies I think that Nikon had the better sensors, and you already have Nikon glass.
> 
> So I guess a D7100 and a fast lens (17-50/2.8) would probably be a huge step up from what you currently have.



That's sort of what I'm hoping.. I've had the 5000 for coming up to 7 years now... time for an upgrade... the 7200 would have been good except for the weight... it would be nearly 250gram heavier than my current...


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goooner (Jan 10, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> That's sort of what I'm hoping.. I've had the 5000 for coming up to 7 years now... time for an upgrade... the 7200 would have been good except for the weight... it would be nearly 250gram heavier than my current...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Well I'm not sure that the D7100 is much lighter tbh. And fast glass is also quite heavy. If weight is a problem a mirror-less system might be the way to go, I have no experience with them though. I know the Fuji/Sony and Olympus all have good mirror-less systems.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

I think it's about 600g compared to 700 and 500... weight isn't a big issue but I am aware of it...


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goooner (Jan 10, 2017)

Well this site says they both have 675g. 
Nikon D7200 vs D7100
So I guess you still have some reading to do.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm strange... 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

That's good new though 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> (my camera isn't compatible with the Af-p models)...


Your D5000 is indeed compatible with Nikon AF-D lenses.

The D5000 is one of Nikon's 'compact' entry level cameras.
Nikon was able to make the #200 & 5000 series camera bodies a bit smaller (compact) by not including their auto focus motor and screw-drive system that Nikon puts in all it's other DSLRs.

The only thing an AF-D lens on your D5000 can't do is auto focus.
Everything electronic and computer wise, other than the auto focus motor and screw-drive, is there to help you manually focus an AF-D lens.
All you have to do is turn the focus ring by hand on the lens body. The camere will light the _In Focus_ indicator in the viewfinder when focus is achieved at the selected auto focus point.
See page 156 - Custom Settings Menu a4: Rangefinder in your D5000 User Manual


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> TheCheekyPixel said:
> 
> 
> > (my camera isn't compatible with the Af-p models)...
> ...



Everything you write is true about Nikkor AF-D lenses, KmH. But the OP wrote that her camera is "*not compatible with the Af-p* models." She was referring to AF-*P* ,which is the very-newest autofocus system, that Nikon premiered just a few months ago, especially on 18-55 and 70-300 lenses. This new AF-P protocol uses stepper motors in the lenses, and makes even fairly slow lenses focus MUCH better than even better-spec'd lenses like the 10-years-old 70-300 AF-S G VR: even with a much smaller max aperture on the new 70-300 AF-P!

Check out Thom Hogan's review of the new *AF-P* lenses on the low-end D3400. VERY impressive!!! But yeah, as the OP mentioned, even fairly new cameras can NOT use the AF-P series lenses.

Personally, I think Nikon blew it naming this AF-P. Wayyy too easy to confuse with the P-series lenses, or with AF-D, and this new name does not name the stepper motor by letter in a way most English speakers would recognize.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > TheCheekyPixel said:
> ...



Thank you! Yes well after accidentally buying an AF-P lense after being told it was compatible I now know the difference!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

There ought to be some of the earlier 18-55 zooms available, in either the VR version, or the non-VR variant. Look to the larger dealers, like Walmart, BestBuy, Adorama, B&H Photo & Video, Roberts Imaging, and Cameta Camera. These outlets often have big inventory, and have strong dealerships.

 But yeah...the AF-P protocol will NOT work on some fairly new Nikon bodies! But there are multiple, other zooms for your D5000. The real issue now is this: the very-newest Nikon APS-C camera models have much better sensors than the D5000 had. The differences ae REAL.

Go to DxO mark on-line, and check out sensor scores and performance.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> There ought to be some of the earlier 18-55 zooms available, in either the VR version, or the non-VR variant. Look to the larger dealers, like Walmart, BestBuy, Adorama, B&H Photo & Video, Roberts Imaging, and Cameta Camera. These outlets often have big inventory, and have strong dealerships.
> 
> But yeah...the AF-P protocol will NOT work on some fairly new Nikon bodies! But there are multiple, other zooms for your D5000. The real issue now is this: the very-newest Nikon APS-C camera models have much better sensors than the D5000 had. The differences ae REAL.
> 
> Go to DxO mark on-line, and check out sensor scores and performance.



Thanks. I should have pointed out that I live in Australia... they are still around but hard to find or only from dodgy looking eBay dealers... none of our major shops have any :/
Hence my consideration of just upgrading given I think my other 2 lenses will still be compatible with either the 7100 or 7200


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 10, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > There ought to be some of the earlier 18-55 zooms available, in either the VR version, or the non-VR variant. Look to the larger dealers, like Walmart, BestBuy, Adorama, B&H Photo & Video, Roberts Imaging, and Cameta Camera. These outlets often have big inventory, and have strong dealerships.
> ...



I honestly don't see an advantage to replacing your lens with another kit lens. Like someone else suggested, an upgrade that would work both now on your D5000 and a new camera down the line would be a fast zoom.

Sigma makes a couple of them that are reasonably priced even new -- the 17-50mm 2.8 and the 17-70mm 2.8-4 -- that would be a sharp, fast upgrade to your kit lens. I'd look into those at reputable camera dealers there. Someone has got to sell used equipment there...I understand your feelings on finding things on eBay, but I bought a couple of lenses in great shape from there that have worked really well for a great price.

Then again, an camera upgrade never hurt anyone...I'd still consider the faster zooms than the kit either way though.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

If you fill in locational data on your profile, people will better be able to assist you. My understanding is that the Australia market has rather high prices on photo gear, compared to North America or Europe.

keep in mind, the greater weight of the D7100 or D7200 is in part, due to a BETTER through-the viewfinder experience. The D3xxx and D5xxx use penta*mirrror* viewfinders; the D5xxx models all have the flippy screen on the back; the D7xxx models use an all-glass penta*prism, *and have a higher-magnification, better view through thge camera eyepiece.
*
I*t was, I believe the D5500 that introduced Nikon's FIRST-ever touch-to-focus, and touchscreen adjustment feature. I saw this detailed on YouTube on a Fro Knows Photo video, in where he shot inside a pizza parlor kitchen, and was MOST happy with tap-to-focus, and also the ability to adjust parameters using the touchscreen.

Keep in mind too, some of the newer small Nikons like D3400, have NFC and Bluetooth built in. There have been increases in the viewfinder magnification since the D5000 was new, as well. Not trying to be critical of the D5000, but it is now like six models back, and has technology from another entire era. Video, tap-to-focus, WiFi/Bluetooth/NFC, touchscreen on the newer 5xxx models,bigger viewfinder, higher quality rear screen, significantly better low-light sensor performance: these are the things Nikon has innovated since the D5000 was new.

So...if you want to stay in the same model-class, there ARE real, new innovations in the 5xxx class.


----------



## Designer (Jan 10, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> I am a casual photographer who mainly photographs clothing as well as rock n roll dancing (low light and action combined).  Any advice or suggestions?


For low-light, fast focus, and sharp images, you should get a AF-S 50mm Nikkor f/1.8 G.  This focal length should be nearly ideal for shooting night club action.  If you ever do change bodies, the next level up (the D7xxx and higher) will continue to function perfectly with the 50mm.  These are not terribly expensive, and you should be able to find a gently-used copy for less.  Alternatively, if the 50mm is too long, get the 35mm 1.8 G, which is just as good, only a shorter focal length.  Either lens will give you lower light improvement over your present lens.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Designer said:


> TheCheekyPixel said:
> 
> 
> > I am a casual photographer who mainly photographs clothing as well as rock n roll dancing (low light and action combined).  Any advice or suggestions?
> ...



Thank you I did have in the back of my mind the thought of a prime... 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

Just a quick note on the 35mm AF-S G-series prime from Nikon: the **original** model is specified as the* DX-Nikkor *35mm f/1.8, and has sold at $199, new, for a long time. This lens was the first or second DX-prime Nikon released,maybe 10 years ago now. It's good, but is not "great", mostly due to some color fringing in bright, high-contrast environments, around things like telephone wires seen against the sky, or tree limbs, backlighted, or on BRIGHT beach or river scens with water that has sunlight on it: this lens, and some others, like the old 180mm f/2.8 AF-D, tend to show this "purple fringing". This is designed specifically for DX, but it wil cover the 4x5 or 8x10 aspect on _the full-frame cameras_ pretty well.

There is also a NEWER 35mm f/1.8 AF-S G Nikkor, but *it does not have the "DX" nomenclature* attached to it. This much-newer lens model retails at around $699 in the USA...it is a very much better, pro-type lens. The issue is so weird with these two 35mm, f/1.8, G-series models, that as 480Sparky showed last week, Nikon is preparing to designate the high-performance model as the FX-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 model. Right on the lens barrel, will be FX. Nikon has NOT releaded lenses that "say" FX on them, but they have a long series of DX-Nikkors out on the market.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Just a quick note on the 35mm AF-S G-series prime from Nikon: the **original** model is specified as the* DX-Nikkor *35mm f/1.8, and has sold at $199, new, for a long time. This lens was the first or second DX-prime Nikon released,maybe 10 years ago now. It's good, but is not "great", mostly due to some color fringing in bright, high-contrast environments, around things like telephone wires seen against the sky, or tree limbs, backlighted, or on BRIGHT beach or river scens with water that has sunlight on it: this lens, and some others, like the old 180mm f/2.8 AF-D, tend to show this "purple fringing". This is designed specifically for DX, but it wil cover the 4x5 or 8x10 aspect on _the full-frame cameras_ pretty well.
> 
> There is also a NEWER 35mm f/1.8 AF-S G Nikkor, but *it does not have the "DX" nomenclature* attached to it. This miuch-newer lens model retails at around $699 in the USA...it is a very much better, pro-type lens. The issue is so weird, that as 480Sparky showed last week, Nikon is preparing to designat the high-performance model as the FX-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 model.



Thanks (most of the is foreign terms to me) but I am thinking more the 50mm anyway


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

The 50/1.8 AF-S G is a very sharp lens, affordable, and will make a nice, short-tele on any APS-C Nikon. It is very good for the price, and has a nice lens shade, and the angle of view is pretty sweet on APS-C! It is not *too-telephoto* in many indoor situations, and it does not demand the lens hood be attached the way some 1970's 50mm lenses did...the front element is set well back inside the barrel.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The 50/1.8 AF-S G is a very sharp lens, affordable, and will make a nice, short-tele on any APS-C Nikon. It is very good for the price, and has a nice lens shade, and the angle of view is pretty sweet on APS-C! It is not *too-telephoto* in many indoor situations, and it does not demand the lens hood be attached the way some 1970's 50mm lenses did...the front element is set well back inside the barrel.



Oh fantastic thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 11, 2017)

Ok so after some more research I am going to get a 50mm prime... then I can look more into upgrading and still be able to use it when I upgrade... 

My question is... I'm only finding them without the DX? What does this mean and will it still suit the D5000? I'm getting confused


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goooner (Jan 11, 2017)

It probably means that they are not DX only lenses (that were designed for crop sensors-like in your D5000), they will work on both DX and FX cameras, without causing vignetting on FX bodies (Full frame Nikons eg. D610). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Designer (Jan 11, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> My question is... I'm only finding them without the DX? What does this mean and will it still suit the D5000? I'm getting confused


It's easy to become confused.  The 50mm does not include the "DX" designation because it is designed for either.  That lens is basically considered an "FX" lens, although as Derrel wrote; Nikon has not traditionally put that designation in the nomenclature.  The traditional way to look at this is: If the lens doesn't specify anything, then it's an "FX" lens.  If it says "DX" then it was designed primarily for DX sensors.

In practical terms; ANY F-mount Nikon lens will fit and work on ANY F-mount Nikon camera.  Some entry-level bodies (such as yours) will not auto-focus the older AF-D lenses, and the older lenses don't communicate fully with the camera, but you can still use them if you don't mind focusing manually.

The "DX" lenses will not project an image circle large enough to cover the "FX" sized sensor, but the middle of the image will be o.k.  Users of "full-sized" cameras can still use the "DX" lenses, because they can just crop off the vignetting and it's fine. Or their fancy camera will do that for them as they take the picture. 

I hope this helps.  If my response has created more confusion, please let me know.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 11, 2017)

The image circle of the "35G*DX*" will only shine light on the DX-format which is a chip recording light the size of 23x16 square millimeters ... these chips are present in the 3xxx, 5xxx and 7xxx (four digit) series as well as the D500, the D300 and other older professional Nikon Cameras

The image circle of the "35G*FX*" will shine light on the FX-format which is a chip recording light the size of 24x36 square millimeters ... these chips are present in the Flagships D3, D4, D5 as well as in the D8xx, D7xx and D6xx (three digit) series


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 11, 2017)

Designer said:


> TheCheekyPixel said:
> 
> 
> > My question is... I'm only finding them without the DX? What does this mean and will it still suit the D5000? I'm getting confused
> ...



Thank you! You have been a great help! All of you [emoji4]



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> The image circle of the "35G*DX*" will only shine light on the DX-format which is a chip recording light the size of 23x16 square millimeters ... these chips are present in the 3xxx, 5xxx and 7xxx (four digit) series as well as the D500, the D300 and other older professional Nikon Cameras
> 
> The image circle of the "35G*FX*" will shine light on the FX-format which is a chip recording light the size of 24x36 square millimeters ... these chips are present in the Flagships D3, D4, D5 as well as in the D8xx, D7xx and D6xx (three digit) series



Uhhhh, you might want to check that on some of the earlier FX cameras; the 4:5 aspect ratio is pretty closely filled by the DX-NIKKOR 35mm G.. it is actually "usable" on a format that is larger than DX. With a bit of vignetting control applied in post software, it CAN be used on an FX camera. I've seen other examples as well of this inexpensive 35mm DX-lens used on earlier, FX cameras, D3,D3s,D3x, shooting in 4;5 aspect. BUT--you do not "have to" shopot to that aspect...you can shoot, and crop, later.

Using Nikon DX Lenses on FX Cameras

Something to think about. AND, one of THE major selling points of Nikon over Canon; Canon's EF-S lenses are USELESS on FF Canons and will not even MOUNT directly on FF Canon cameras...with Nikon's DX-format lenses, you get FULL DX coverage on a FF body or a DX body, annnnnd also, ALL DX lenses can mount to a Nikon, and you might get some of the range covered in FF, or on 5:4 aspect.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2017)

Have you considered Tokina's 16-28mm lens? it was premiered in 2010: prices have come down since then.

Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 Review


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Have you considered Tokina's 16-28mm lens? it was premiered in 2010: prices have come down since then.
> 
> Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 Review



I read the article but I use filters occasionally so that rules it out. Plus it's quite heavy


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2017)

Time to buy a the Nikon D7100 you had been considering. Or switch to Canon. Or to buy a new-generation Nikon D5xxx series, which has that sweet flippy screen.

If you want the best optics, you will not get them in 7- to 10- ounce lenses. If you want a camera to "leverage" your skill as _a self-described casual photographer,_ take my former photo/video salesman advice to heart: the people that benefit THE MOST from mid- and high-end cameras and lenses, are beginners, and intermediates. For the casual/beginner/intermediate shooter, the camera with the BEST AF system, and the BEST sensor, and the BEST lens will make his or her shots come out markedly better than when trapped with their f/3.5 18mm and the f/5.6 max aperture end of a 55mm lens, which REALLY is a short telephoto.

The more experienced and proficent the shooter, the more they can work around beginner-class gear. It has been enjoyable helping you, but I would say, time to make a decision on weight, price, and model. Go to a store, or order by mail. But realize the fact that, as a casual shooter, your ***equipment*** plays a big role in what you can, or can not, shoot.


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Time to buy a the Nikon D7100 you had been considering. Or switch to Canon. Or to buy a new-generation Nikon D5xxx series, which has that sweet flippy screen.
> 
> If you want the best optics, you will not get them in 7- to 10- ounce lenses. If you want a camera to "leverage" your skill as _a self-described casual photographer,_ take my former photo/video salesman advice to heart: the people that benefit THE MOST from mid- and high-end cameras and lenses, are beginners, and intermediates. For the casual/beginner/intermediate shooter, the camera with the BEST AF system, and the BEST sensor, and the BEST lens will make his or her shots come out markedly better than when trapped with their f/3.5 18mm and the f/5.6 max aperture end of a 55mm lens, which REALLY is a short telephoto.
> 
> The more experienced and proficent the shooter, the more they can work around beginner-class gear. It has been enjoyable helping you, but I would say, time to make a decision on weight, price, and model. Go to a store, or order by mail. But realize the fact that, as a casual shooter, your ***equipment*** plays a big role in what you can, or can not, shoot.



Thank you! 
I think I'll buy the 50mm (as I need something asap) and find a 7100/7200 in the next few weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 12, 2017)

TheCheekyPixel said:


> I think I'll buy the 50mm (as I need something asap) and find a 7100/7200 in the next few weeks!



If money is not so much of a concern, you better go for the real thing and get a D500. She will serve you well for the next 10 or 15 years. Everything in her is completely new development heads and shoulders above all earlier camera generations, especially the speed (Rock'nRoll) and the low light performance are second only to the D5 and the D5 is unaffordable even by most professionals. I understand that the cheapest deal for her in Australia ist AUD 2074, which ist Euro 1406, which is dirt cheap for what this little beast can do for you. I paid 1000 Euros more for her in May and did not regret it a single moment.

Details:

Never seen before AF-tracking with up to 10 Pictures per second!
Usable pictures up to 20.000 ISO!
Perfect White Balance even in the worst of lighting conditions!


----------



## TheCheekyPixel (Jan 12, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> TheCheekyPixel said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll buy the 50mm (as I need something asap) and find a 7100/7200 in the next few weeks!
> ...



Thanks but I did mention that money is a big issue


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

